# ???Tool Trailer security???



## andybuildz (Jan 19, 2007)

After looking through all the trailer set ups...and considering buying one for myself I'm wondering how ya'll deal with security.
I know a framer that had all his tools stolen. Made me sick just thinking about it and after looking at some of yer rigs, that was all I could think about. My stomach turns thinking about someone breaking into one of those rigs or stealing the entire thing.

How many of you have them alarmed...and how well wired are they?
Or LoJack systems...anyone go that route as well?
How about wheel locks? Or removable hitches?

One of THE main reasons I'd get a trailer besides the obvious is to show my logo and phone number.

It's great advertising but it's also a magnet for thieves!


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

Tongue lock, lock the wheel to the axle so it can't turn, usually have it hitched up, or something in front of it.

I haven't put my name on it so as not to make it obvious what's in it...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

displacedtexan said:


> I haven't put my name on it so as not to make it obvious what's in it...


 
I have been looking into trailers and what thinking about lettering it, but also not for this same reason....:confused1:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

andybuildz said:


> How many of you have them alarmed...
> ...
> Or LoJack systems...anyone go that route as well?


IMO, one should do both as whole trailers have been stolen also.
I work in an area that's flooded with illegals, so on commercial/new const sites, I've learned not to leave my tools in one room and work in the room on the other side of the wall. Those plastic stanley portable, lockable plastic toolchests are a wonder--coming in three sizes. I use the large and the small depending upon what's on schedule.

Use a lowjack type device, but also don't leave it where they can cut their way into it as they will. Ball/wheel locks can be cut off with a battery operated grinder and a cutoff wheel (popular for people that steal harleys).
So, I NEVER leave anything not worth losing at jobsites or parked out if sight/light from my home. My co-workers/buds think this is funny, but they're always having to buy new tools and I show up with the same ones, year after year after year.

Just what I've learned, what I've seen, what I've heard, and what I've experienced where I am. YMMV.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> I have been looking into trailers and what thinking about lettering it, but also not for this same reason....:confused1:


Get someone to make you some magnetic signs. After you leave your home a few miles or more, pull over and stick them on. Before you get close to home again, take them off. There's a reason why snap-on/matco/etc. trucks note they don't keep tools in their trucks. Learning from others is always the cheapest way. 

Another thing, one should have one of those metal engravers and put their first initial/name and last on their tool, preferably a metal part. Magic marker can be wiped off. Don't put your SSN on it as due to privacy, no one can track you down. PD recommends your DL #. But if you have a lot of illegals and they snag it, it'll disappear into that chain for use by others here or wind up back in mexico, like stolen vehicles do (the latter dependent upon how far one lives from the border).

YMMV.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CO762 said:


> Get someone to make you some magnetic signs. After you leave your home a few miles or more, pull over and stick them on. Before you get close to home again, take them off. There's a reason why snap-on/matco/etc. trucks note they don't keep tools in their trucks. Learning from others is always the cheapest way.
> 
> Another thing, one should have one of those metal engravers and put their first initial/name and last on their tool, preferably a metal part. Magic marker can be wiped off. Don't put your SSN on it as due to privacy, no one can track you down. PD recommends your DL #. But if you have a lot of illegals and they snag it, it'll disappear into that chain for use by others here or wind up back in mexico, like stolen vehicles do (the latter dependent upon how far one lives from the border).
> 
> YMMV.


They say they don't keep tools on there vans but the thing is they do. It's a deterrent like most things. Nothing will ever fully stop them from taking stuff that don't belong to them.


----------



## AbsoluteBasements (Oct 7, 2009)

A blinking red LED light drilled through the walls right above the spot on my wraps near the door handles that says "WARNING!! Alarm and GPS protected."

That has done more for deterring theft than anything I've done.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

TotalHome09 said:


> A blinking red LED light drilled through the walls right above the spot on my wraps near the door handles that says "WARNING!! Alarm and GPS protected."


that's good as anything is better than nothing.

But the "professionals/career dirtbags" will do something that will jar the vehicle, like put a shoulder into it to test and see if there's an alarm as using an LED fake has now common out there. For those that itemize, I bet they could put a security alarm as a deductible business expense.


----------



## Sliverpicker73 (Dec 28, 2009)

I've considered designing my own system basically consisting of insulating the door handles/lock from other parts of the trailer, a ground, and a solar powered electric fence controller. Add a motion detection activated recorder and a pinhole cam in the door and you have something for YouTube


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Someone posted a while back a trailer alarm. It was activated from the outside and all the locking mechanism was on the inside. It had a motion sensor that would activate an audible alarm and lock the brakes on you axles. If I'm not mistaken, it even had an option to alert programmed numbers. It ran about 2000+. It is a small price to pay considering the money you have tied up into tools and the down time it would cause you if you were cleaned out. 

I recently had a friend that was cleaned out. He had his trailer backed as close to the garage door as possible and accessed the trailer when he raised the garage door. He jacked the trailer up and removed the wheels and set it back down on concrete blocks. He had nice padlocks on all the doors. The job was in a very small city with local PD. All of these provisions weren't enough to keep them from opening the top of the trailer up like a sardine can!!!

I have found the best way is to take it home every night. To my house.


----------



## CharlieM (Aug 16, 2007)

Andy,

The reality as we all know is a determined thief can break into just about anything. I’ve had my trailer for about three years and have had no trouble…..yet. I’ve had my logo / sign on it for most of the three years. I usually leave it at the clients house if I feel good about the neighborhood.

I have a hitch lock and chain one wheel to the leaf spring. The side door has a two 2X4’s securing the door from the inside with a Blaylock door lock on the exterior.











The rear door has two slide bolts on the inactive door, two puck locks and one Blaylock door lock.










I also installed a Pro-Tec alarm system with a blinking LED light and a motion sensor that locks the brakes, flashes the lights and sounds the alarm if it senses movement.










Dewalt makes a nice alarm system that’s cellular, is programable from your PC and will call two phone numbers if activated. I’d like to have it but it’s a bit pricey and has a monitoring fee along with a cellular fee. I'll probably buy it after I get cleaned out once.

I’ve worked out of pickups and vans but I like working out of a trailer best.

Good luck


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

andybuildz said:


> I'm wondering how ya'll deal with security.


Inland marine insurance.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Park at home with hitch lock and wheel lock. I'd hear someone breaking in at night from my window.

A good lock on the doors, but no need to go overboard. It'd be easier to just cut through the sides.

I had my utility trailer stolen a couple months ago because I got lazy and just locked a small lock on the hitch and was parked in a location that was hard to see. It was loaded full of garbage so I figured nobody would bother anyway... but they did


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Winchester said:


> I had my utility trailer stolen a couple months...It was loaded full of garbage


Did they bring it back and complain?

I'm always amazed at the things people steal. In one place i was living, I've even had workboots stolen from my porch. Kneepads, pencils and razor knives are often the ones to go on casual walk bys.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

i heard on the news last night that the local po po caught a couple guys with 500 railroad spikes that they had romoved from the tracks and were trying to sell as scrap metal. wouldn't it just be easier to work?


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

doesn't matter how many locks you have on it, if they want it they will take it! I know a guy who had his whole trailer stolen off a job, they never found a trace of it or the tools inside!!
he couldn't produce receipts for the tools so the ins, would'nt pay, he ended up with 5k on about 30k worth of stuff.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.dewaltmobilelock.com/


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

I have my trailer all lettered up for the opposite reason, a thief will be less likely to take a trailer that is clearly marked with my business name. Got the wheel lock, coupler lock and will soon have a deep cycle battery with standard car alarm inside.


----------



## dnconstruction (Apr 5, 2007)

I completely agree with the locks and hitch locks but it is only going to stop that half of people out there. If they really want it they will take it! I didn't letter up my trailer just because of that but now someone just posted they do that to stop someone from taking a lettered trailer. Thats a good point because I have a black trailer and once its lettered and hits the sun for a few days the logo will be visible even if the stickers are removed. Now you have me wondering!


----------

